# Lol!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

why does CampingLoser have such an evil look on his face?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> why does CampingLoser have such an evil look on his face?


Where was this picture taken - do you see what I see in this picture?







Check out all those white circles......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> why does CampingLoser have such an evil look on his face?


Where was this picture taken - do you see what I see in this picture?







Check out all those white circles......








[/quote]

I imagine it was at a rally, that's Kathi and Judi from Wolfwood and Camping Loser. The white circles are from the mother ship after it dropped them off.....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> why does CampingLoser have such an evil look on his face?


Where was this picture taken - do you see what I see in this picture?







Check out all those white circles......








[/quote]

I imagine it was at a rally, that's Kathi and Judi from Wolfwood and Camping Loser. The white circles are from the mother ship after it dropped them off.....








[/quote]

Ah, yes, Mothership - Orb....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That's CampingLoser's "just woke up" look.....................

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Are we calling nice people names again.....?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]
CAMPING*LOSER*......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!








[/quote]

You know what an _*ORB*_ is right? Thats why I wasn't sure about the comments? I have only a few pictures in our house and my daughters apt in college - and there are definitely ORBS in it (white circles).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!








[/quote]

No, Kosintrouble is another Outbacker...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!








[/quote]

No, Kosintrouble is another Outbacker...








[/quote]
No, no,no.....definently something reflecting from the mother ship. C'mon..one of those has Wolf growing out if it's head, has to be aliens....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!








[/quote]

No, Kosintrouble is another Outbacker...








[/quote]
No, no,no.....definently something reflecting from the mother ship. C'mon..one of those has Wolf growing out if it's head, has to be aliens....
[/quote]

Is the mothership an OB or an SOB























Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!








[/quote]

No, Kosintrouble is another Outbacker...








[/quote]
No, no,no.....definently something reflecting from the mother ship. C'mon..one of those has Wolf growing out if it's head, has to be aliens....
[/quote]

Is the mothership an OB or an SOB























Ed

[/quote]
Was Kosintrouble calling CampingLoser an SOB.... This is getting hostile....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!








[/quote]

No, Kosintrouble is another Outbacker...








[/quote]
No, no,no.....definently something reflecting from the mother ship. C'mon..one of those has Wolf growing out if it's head, has to be aliens....
[/quote]

Is the mothership an OB or an SOB























Ed

[/quote]
Was Kosintrouble calling CampingLoser an SOB.... This is getting hostile....
[/quote]

I'm telling ya - its those OB, SOB, Orbs from the Mothership


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!








[/quote]

No, Kosintrouble is another Outbacker...








[/quote]
No, no,no.....definently something reflecting from the mother ship. C'mon..one of those has Wolf growing out if it's head, has to be aliens....
[/quote]

Is the mothership an OB or an SOB























Ed

[/quote]
Was Kosintrouble calling CampingLoser an SOB.... This is getting hostile....
[/quote] 







CLEAN UP ON KEYBOARD PLEASE! oh man, who knew coffee could projectile via nasal passages...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!








[/quote]

No, Kosintrouble is another Outbacker...








[/quote]
Who's on First??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Are we calling nice people names again.....?


?? -







-
[/quote]

Camping Loser is the husband of Tammy at Rizfam. Apparently her earned his name cuz he like to sleep alot when camping...I am sure someone will chime in with better explanation of how he earned it!
[/quote]

I learned that a few weeks ago. just causing trouble!








[/quote]

No, Kosintrouble is another Outbacker...








[/quote]
Who's on First??








[/quote]

Exactly!


----------

